# Which Is The Best Gaming Laptop In India ?



## ayushman9 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am n search of a laptop that could satisfy say some basic as well as somewhat advanced gaming needs . Now budget constraint is Rs 60000 max ( that's beacause the price will automatically come down in few months in which i will really buy )

      now all i saw in advertisement is that a hi fie processor but NO GRAPHICS CARD  and that sucks

  though i have played NFS MOST WANTED in my friend laptop  ( at quite  devastating speed though not pretty i will say ) which is a hp one about RS 36000  and that is what make me hopeful

       also should i wait till windows vista is released as i have heard that no direct x 10 compatible graphics card is present now

   i have to decide fast as my college is going to make it compulsory to bring a lap top -i


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 29, 2006)

ayushman9 said:
			
		

> I am n search of a laptop that could satisfy say some basic as well as somewhat advanced gaming needs . Now budget constraint is Rs 60000 max ( that's beacause the price will automatically come down in few months in which i will really buy )
> 
> now all i saw in advertisement is that a hi fie processor but NO GRAPHICS CARD  and that sucks
> 
> ...



R u kidding or typing mistake or that REAL....which HP lappy is for 3.6 lacs and yet doesnt runs NFS at good speed???
If ur hopping of getting a lappy for 60K with direct X 10 compatible card..it just mi8 not be possible for now atleast.....u will have to wait for a year....and as u have said ur college is making is compulsory..so u cannot wait isnt it??


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 29, 2006)

Gaming laptops come in huge packages like in 15.4" screen and 17" Widescreens. They dont really have the best of battery life's too. 90 minutes or so max which is way to less for your college needs,I presume. Your best bet in a 60k budget would be to get a decent entry level laptop for 35k odd and a respectable gaming PC. Or a Dell XPS M1210 with go7400 for 65k.

The best gaming laptop that would be accessible in India would be to configure Dell Inspiron 9400 with go7900GS on a 17" WS LCD Approx price 80k


----------



## ayushman9 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorrry Sorry Sorry

 It Is Typing Mistake

   The Lapop Is Not Of 3.6 Lac But 30000


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey jus see the config of my lappy here, it runs all the games avlbl nw quite decently now(Not ultra performance with all the eye candy, bt very gud performance). I had bought this abt 6-7 months b4 for abt 80K bt i thnk u can gt a better solution than it in say abt 65K bt gt it frm US as dats real cheap there.
Upgrade to 2GB ram n Nvidia 7900 avlbl in this line now.
For details log on to www.dell.com n go to US link
In india i have seen, its quite costly,


----------

